# (H) Dwarfs (W) SM or $$$



## Starship Trooper (Dec 2, 2009)

I have the Dwarfs that came in Skull Pass they are put to gether but not painted or anything. There seems to be one of the cannon crew members missing as well as a bearer for the onse with the guns. I don't know any thing about WH Fantasy but these do come with the small rule book and the skull pass book with there stats. Looking for a little Space Marine stuff or $$. Send me a message if interested.


----------

